# concrete pad for hive



## kholmar (Feb 22, 2015)

I have soft ground and am concerned about the hive shifting as it gets heavier.

setting aside the discussion about whether it is necessary or not, (please)

does anyone have any experience with having concrete under the hive and whether or not it causes any issues?

thanks!
Bill


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I have one yard where my hives are on the concrete pads that once supported grain silos. The hives are on concrete blocks to allow a little air circulation beneath...the same as my other yards...no special treatment. No problems.


----------



## papabear (Mar 5, 2014)

I had some on concrete slabs 4x4 with no problems but move them up so I don't have to bend over so far.


Stumpy lake bee farm


----------



## kholmar (Feb 22, 2015)

oh yeah, it's a top bar that will be on top of 2 cinderblocks (2 front and 2 back that is) for height but I was concerned about it settling since it needs to be level and a small pad is easy to mix in a bucket.

thanks!
Bill


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I have a nuc & hive that sit on a cement slab in front of an unused hay barn. It's very nice not to have to worry about weeds & grass growing in front of the hives. I can easily level the hives and not worry about settling or shifting of the hives. I plan to move more there this summer. If you can, I say do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I would guess that it is about surface area and spreading the weight of the hive out over a larger surface. Maybe a paver would provide more surface area than a concrete block that has the two cavities in it. You could stack the blocks atop a couple of single pavers to get the height once you have a solid foundation.


----------



## Matt F (Oct 7, 2014)

The bees won't care about concrete on the ground under the hive. you can also dig down ~6 inches and set a cinder block or paver on the hard(er) ground below the topsoil and it's unlikely to settle. Or you can dig holes and put in a couple of posts.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't know about TBH but I do know some things about small slabs. If you are in an area that gets frost heave (northern climates) or in an area that gets ground heave from moisture changes in a caliche soil (south-west) then a small slab might move around as the ground heaves and settles. A small 8 to 12 sq. ft. slab that started level might not be after a few years. If that is a concern then I recommend excavating about 12" and fill with 3/4" crushed stone and put pavers on top of that. That way you can re-level if you have to after a few years.


----------



## CajunBee (May 15, 2013)

Maybe make the legs of your TB adjustable so it can be re-leveled as needed?


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

We have small concrete pads under the hives at our home location. Yeah, they eliminate worries about settling and look nicer, but not a "must" for an apiary.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Agis Apiaries said:


> We have small concrete pads under the hives at our home location. Yeah, they eliminate worries about settling and look nicer, but not a "must" for an apiary.


The perfectionist/geek inside me says "Hey, that looks pretty darn nice!" But the lazy procrastinator talking in my other ear says "Yah, it looks good but it's way too much trouble."

I use the 3x5 Durock concrete backer-boards from Lowes, with cinder blocks and 4x4s on top. Relatively inexpensive and easy- just set them where you want them. Downside- after a few years of being out in the weather, they will bend if the ground shifts beneath them. Well, to be entirely truthful, I used them when I first started...but when I found I could get wood pallets for free I started using them instead- just stack a bunch up to the height you want them and fuhgeddaboutit. Did I mention that I'm a cheapskate...and lazy?

Use it up,
wear it out,
Make it do,
Or do without.
(Old New England proverb I grew up with.)


----------



## lodjimbo67 (Oct 27, 2021)

kholmar said:


> I have soft ground and am concerned about the hive shifting as it gets heavier.
> 
> setting aside the discussion about whether it is necessary or not, (please)
> 
> ...


Yes I have had all 6 of my hives on a concrete pad for 6 yrs no problems nobug issues treat the as should be on time table hive beetles been no problem


----------



## charliez (Sep 30, 2021)

Look for an outdoor air conditioner pad. They are made to be fairly stable and can support some weight. And they are easy to pick up and move.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

6 year old thread


----------



## charliez (Sep 30, 2021)

It showed up on the new list


----------



## Bee_sweeter (9 mo ago)

Agis Apiaries said:


> We have small concrete pads under the hives at our home location. Yeah, they eliminate worries about settling and look nicer, but not a "must" for an apiary.
> 
> Very beautiful!
> 
> ...


B


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Bee_sweeter said:


> Beautiful! What are the four stands on top of the concrete? Also are the numbered boxes just a pine boxed stand to raise the hive? Appreciate your help, pouring concrete today and bees coming Sunday! 🐝 Very excited! I feel the concrete pads with help in deterring hive Beatles, any thoughts on this?


Agis Apiaries was "Last seen May 13, 2020" so unlikely to reply. The truncated pyramid shaped stands are normally used to support a 4" x 4" post when building low decks. Available at you local Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, etc...

Oh, while concrete pads are nice in many ways (weed control, level, no mud, etc) before you get excited about hive beetle control, might want to search for just how far those little grubs can crawl.


----------

